# 7x12 Minilathe KBIC speed controller information



## DeadLatheOwner (May 16, 2012)

Ive put together all that I can find about the Chinese/Red Buill minilathe in regard to repairing it.

see here:

http://www.freedebate.co.uk/lathe7x12/index.htm


----------



## Troutsqueezer (May 17, 2012)

Interesting handle you have there. I'm curious, if you are a dead lathe owner, are you writing these posts from the grave?

If it is the lathe that is dead and not you, what happens when it is fixed? :


----------



## picclock (May 17, 2012)

@ DeadLatheOwner

Many thanks for the excellent and useful info. I have a 7x14 Real Bull lathe using the 240d version, which has worked well despite massive abuse on my part. I also have a mill which uses the same controller in which the motor failed. I think that the brushes were of poor manufacture which led to partial contact resulting in overheating due to point contact, melting the holders and causing a ground short taking out the controller. I did get these replaced by the supplier under warranty but changed the brushes on the new motor as one was already cracked on receipt.

Best Regards

picclock


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 17, 2012)

this MAY help importunately the guys that repair these do not tend to stay in business very long .





http://www.hossmachine.info/Gerling Labs X2 circuit board ServiceManual.pdf
tin


----------



## DeadLatheOwner (May 17, 2012)

Ah yes, apparently some versions of the minilathe have that board in instead. If you research it theres talk that 'the MOSFET's blow' - the board i posted about does not have MOSFETS, but the board above does.


----------

